# Dwarf Panda guppy Question



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Hello All,
My LFS recently started getting in Dwarf Panda Guppies- I've fallen completely in love with them. I want to get three pairs of the Panda and three extra normal female gups to even out the balance. I have a five gallon coming in as my last tank- is five gallons enough? I could go down to two pairs of pandas and three female gups if needed, or even just the three pairs of pandas. I do have other tanks for the fry to go. 
Thanks for your opinions!!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

That's too many for the tank. I would go with five guppies at most. 2M:3F would be good but all dwarfs. Or two dwarf females and one normal female. 3 pairs is too many even for the dwarfs.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

Okay thanks for the reply. I wasn't sure how big they get such because I think the ones at my LFS are juvvies. 2M:3F is the ratio I originally had for my first batch of gups in my ten a while back and they were fine. Thanks again!!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You're lucky. I've been trying to find Dwarf Panda Guppies for over a year with no luck. Ask your LFS if they'll ship.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

The LFS has a website and I think they do orders. They're in Oregon, at this neat place called the Wet Spot and it's a fish haven. On the site they have the stocking list. It's $10 a pair for the pandas and I've gotten all my fish from them healthy and hardy. Here's the link to the site>>>>. Home


----------



## BambooTikiBettaGirl84 (Jun 29, 2014)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> You're lucky. I've been trying to find Dwarf Panda Guppies for over a year with no luck. Ask your LFS if they'll ship.


They do ship but their prices for shipping are ridiculous and unless you buy their "limit" they won't send you anything less. I wanted to buy 6 ember tetras (their limit) which were gonna be like $12 but shipping was gonna be almost $40 something. I know of a another dwarf guppy supplier that doesn't gouge you for shipping costs. Message me on facebook and I'll give you the info Russel


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

BambooTikiBettaGirl84 said:


> They do ship but their prices for shipping are ridiculous and unless you buy their "limit" they won't send you anything less. I wanted to buy 6 ember tetras (their limit) which were gonna be like $12 but shipping was gonna be almost $40 something. I know of a another dwarf guppy supplier that doesn't gouge you for shipping costs. Message me on facebook and I'll give you the info Russel


Do you know how much the breeder you're talking about charges for pandas? I love supporting the Wet Spot but I'm not to keen on their prices, as you said. Have you been there? I've never had trouble buying less than the 'minimum' amount. I originally bought just for corys in store and the worker was really nice about it. Maybe they have different standards for shipping or something. $40 to ship is a lot. ;0)


----------



## BambooTikiBettaGirl84 (Jun 29, 2014)

ShadeSlayer said:


> Do you know how much the breeder you're talking about charges for pandas? I love supporting the Wet Spot but I'm not to keen on their prices, as you said. Have you been there? I've never had trouble buying less than the 'minimum' amount. I originally bought just for corys in store and the worker was really nice about it. Maybe they have different standards for shipping or something. $40 to ship is a lot. ;0)


I don't live by their headquarters so I have to have them ship. At the store I'm sure they allow people to buy under the "minimum" but online you can't, it even says it on their online PDF sheet for some. I believe they are on the west coast (US) where I am is the far east coast (US). I think they only use UPS or FedEx and only 2-day or Overnight which is why the price is so expensive. Personally I trust USPS over the other two because they always seem to get my items to me a day earlier than expected.


----------



## ShadeSlayer (Jul 20, 2015)

BambooTikiBettaGirl84 said:


> I don't live by their headquarters so I have to have them ship. At the store I'm sure they allow people to buy under the "minimum" but online you can't, it even says it on their online PDF sheet for some. I believe they are on the west coast (US) where I am is the far east coast (US). I think they only use UPS or FedEx and only 2-day or Overnight which is why the price is so expensive. Personally I trust USPS over the other two because they always seem to get my items to me a day earlier than expected.


Ah, gotcha. :smile2:


----------

